# Spitfire on PT store



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

If anyone is planning to buy a spitfire, check out the PT store. $166.00! Thats a deal! I think I paid $199.00
from academy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stop rubbing it in Chad! I've just paid $288!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's with the exchange ? Holy crap ! Your government has a good scam going there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats coming on the cheap from the states! Over here they are $336 on the shelf!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

DANG MATT! Ya'll must make more money than we do here in the states







HA!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh yeah I'm swimming in it!


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw that. It is a great price. What is up with the price on the Primo's Alpha?


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Mattuk Send some them pounds our way, thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Oh yeah I'm swimming in it!


You wouldn't mind floating me a loan then ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure who do I make the cheque out to?


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Man, what happened to the price?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

They are available from a few different sellers on Amazon... prices are always changing. Click the link below

http://www.amazon.com/mn/search?_encoding=UTF8&keywords=foxpro%20spitfire&tag=predatortalk-20&ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&qid=1324358768&camp=1789&creative=390957&rh=k%3Afoxpro%20spitfire%2Ci%3Asporting%23


----------

